# In st. louis, trying to find out if I need to adopt a pigeon!



## sharona123 (Apr 13, 2006)

A pigeon has built a nest and hatched a baby on my back balcony, who I think is about 2 weeks old. It has some of it's feathers and it's eyes are open. Last night the mama wasn't there when I checked at midnight, then this a.m. there was a grown pigeon on the ledge, but not in the nest and it left pretty quickly. I saw both parents building the nest, so I'm not sure if this is the mother, or the father just checking in. Is it normal for a baby pigeon to be left alone all night? Will the father return? I know nothing about pigeons, and I'm just trying to find out if I need to start fostering it. Are pigeons nocturnal? I'm worried, please help! I'm in st. louis as well.  

Also, I'll be out of town a lot in the next couple of weeks, can any organizations help if I can't provide care.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

Usually the parents stop sitting on them at about that age, they watch them from afar and return to feed them. 

Are the squabs looking alert? If so, they are most probably okay.

Cynthia


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

traci_sss
I will admit Hegee and I looked like we had suffered thru the explosion of the cereal box. We were covered in baby cereal. She would fling it from her beak said:


> Sounds like fun!


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

sharona123 said:


> A pigeon has built a nest and hatched a baby on my back balcony, who I think is about 2 weeks old. It has some of it's feathers and it's eyes are open. Last night the mama wasn't there when I checked at midnight, then this a.m. there was a grown pigeon on the ledge, but not in the nest and it left pretty quickly. I saw both parents building the nest, so I'm not sure if this is the mother, or the father just checking in. Is it normal for a baby pigeon to be left alone all night? Will the father return? I know nothing about pigeons, and I'm just trying to find out if I need to start fostering it. Are pigeons nocturnal? I'm worried, please help! I'm in st. louis as well.
> 
> Also, I'll be out of town a lot in the next couple of weeks, can any organizations help if I can't provide care.


 Yeep!  I know doves certainly don't leave the nest! if they did, the squab would get cold and predators that DON'T fly may find it. Maybe they won't sit on it anymore because of something they see, hear, or feel around the nest? Just a suggestion.


----------



## sharona123 (Apr 13, 2006)

*thanks cynthia!*

Thanks Cynthia! Yes, the bird was definitely checking in. I think it'll be safe on my balcony. That's a big relief! Baby seems to be doing fine. I'll throw out bird seed in my yard so that they can easily find food to feed the youngling. Poor little thing. I can't believe they leave them so young! Of course, I don't think that I could survive out in the wild. Nature can be so harsh!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They don't leave them completely, just stop sitting on them. When the squabs are about 20 days old they might start a second nest (they can have overlapping broods) but when the youngsters fledge and leave the nest both the parents, or at least the father, will continue to feed them and they will be shown where to forage for food.

Pigeons are really good parents.

Cynthia


----------

